# Stove for living room



## callaghanj (10 Jan 2009)

looking for contemporary stove and would appreciate any recommedations?? Will have about 15 rads.


----------



## Sandals (11 Jan 2009)

Hi would want to be a very LARGE stove. Parents have Erin (think called, its the one with two handles) stove to heat all rads/water and oil/immersion on constantly. Stove heats room brillantly though.


----------



## PGD1 (11 Jan 2009)

I put a stove in the living room and if you are going for a cast iron look then all I recommend is that you got for an enameled one as opposed to matt, as it will always look like it's new.


----------



## ruffmut (11 Jan 2009)

Hi, We have a waterford stanley erin stove in our sitting room. It keeps 15 rads going and heats out hot water. We usually leave our sitting room door open as it can get too hot but doing this allows the heat to go around the house. Our oil heating only comes on for a couple of hours in total during the day. First thing in the morning and last thing at night.


----------



## woodbine (11 Jan 2009)

another happy waterford stanley Erin owner here.

do a search for gings hardware. best price we could get in the country.

no connection to them, just delighted with the bargain we got.


----------



## D8Lady (11 Jan 2009)

Fenton fires have a website that might give you a few more ideas.


----------



## Abbica (12 Jan 2009)

I like the Charnwood stoves, and the 'Cove' is one of the latest styles they have now, quite modern or if you want older look, the country collection is also nice (this is the one we got).


----------



## NHG (12 Jan 2009)

Have a look at Jotul stoves, expensive to buy but very economical to run and easier to clean out that stanley etc.  I know two people with hunters, hungry on fuel, need coal for a bit of good heat and another relation with a stove (don't know make - did'nt cost alot) who is going to change it as it is eating fuel.

Fenton Fires definately worth a visit, that's where we bought ours 10 years ago.


----------



## Slates (12 Jan 2009)

woodbine said:


> another happy waterford stanley Erin owner here.
> 
> do a search for gings hardware. best price we could get in the country.
> 
> no connection to them, just delighted with the bargain we got.


I've been pricing around as well an I'm off the Newry to buy mine

€500 difference with the exchange rate at the moment for a Matt black boiler verson with a 6" castiron flue with trap door

There is going to be a price increase in Feb with the NI prices getting more of a jump than ROI to try and bring some parity back


----------



## RiverKing (12 Jan 2009)

Slates,

Just beginning to look at stoves for new build also.  What price did you get for the Stanley Erin in Newry.  I'm looking at the boiler version.

RiverKing


----------



## Slates (12 Jan 2009)

RiverKing said:


> Slates,
> 
> Just beginning to look at stoves for new build also. What price did you get for the Stanley Erin in Newry. I'm looking at the boiler version.
> 
> RiverKing


 £1060 plus vat for matt black with boiler


----------



## RiverKing (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that Slates.  That seems like a good price alright.  Heard that the price of Stanley stoves was to increase in February also.  Can you name where you are buying.  If not maybe you can PM me with the details.


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Jan 2009)

http://www.thestoveshop.ie


----------



## emmt (12 Jan 2009)

We got our Waterford Stanley in Newry as well in AJ Plumbing. You should check out the prices there as well cos they were the cheapest around a few months ago.
[broken link removed]


----------



## leex (12 Jan 2009)

PGD1 said:


> I put a stove in the living room and if you are going for a cast iron look then all I recommend is that you got for an enameled one as opposed to matt, as it will always look like it's new.



I would second this recommendation. We have an enameled one and it is like new. A family member has a matt black one and it is impossible to keep it clean from Ash dust.

We have a Nestor Martin stove - would highly recommend. Excellent airwash in it also.


----------



## robsop (13 Jan 2009)

Slates said:


> £1060 plus vat for matt black with boiler


 
what retailers did you use ?


----------

